# nos.



## Dennis Alwon

bghayad said:


> Hi All;
> 
> I read in the tender nos., what is this?
> 
> For example:
> Concrete encasing for 4 nos. of 4" dia UPVC ducts to be considered?
> 
> What is the nos.?
> 
> Regards
> Bilal



I don't understand - Tender Nos, UPVC ducts. Please explain better

#4 copper is an AWG- american wire gauge. it has a metric equivalent

Here is a chart that may help


----------



## bghayad

Forget every thing.

Just I am caring for the nos. Is there a unit in electrical called nos.? Or a special kind of boxes or switches or models that called nos.? What is this?

Regards
Bilal


----------



## knowshorts

Nos=numbers?


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Yes I agree. NOS. is an abbreviation for numbers. This symbol also means number --- #.


----------



## millerdrr

I'm not sure, but I read that as four runs of 4" underground PVC conduit, mostly because I suspect grammar issues in the translation.


----------



## JRaef

Yes, it's short for "numbers"; from the way we would abbreviate the word "number" by using "No.", like on a Jack Daniels bottle that says "Old No. 7"". We rarely if ever pluralize it though, so it seems odd to us. No. is an abbreviation for "Numero" in Italian, French and Spanish and worked it's way into English over the milenia, but you would not pluralize an abbreviation, even an archaic one like that.










In other countries, especially those that use English as a dominant secondary language (like India), this is very common. It's the equivalent of saying "each" or "units" here in the US. For example: 

"Concrete encasing for 4 ea. of 4" dia UPVC ducts to be considered"

I've written a couple of purchase specifications for overseas projects and like the above, I abbreviated "each" as "ea.". That had people in other countries agonize over it for days before admitting they didn't understand what the abbreviation was. Something we take for granted, but they had never seen it before.


----------



## Speedskater

I thought that "NOS" was:
New Old Stock


----------

